# OMG: Watch these video's of a giant Big Eye being caught



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

This Captain is a total Bad Ass , found these videos while up late last night and just about fell out my chair.






 
another video of straight 200 pound plus big eye coming over the rail every minute using the same technique of heavy short line and cane pole with a quick gaff at the right moment beofre they get dragged to their death.

BTW these videos are current ; 2012 and 2013: i need to go fishing here as soon as they get thier airport ( St Helena Island near Accension) :thumbsup:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Daaaannnnngggggg!!!!dude!!!


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)




----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

They start catching the big ones around 5:30


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

GROWN ASS MAN fishing right there


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

definalty not for a weak back there , sure looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

It was interesting what they used the water jets for. Never would have guessed that.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My back and arms hurt just watching that! Awesome stuff


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

MillerTime said:


> It was interesting what they used the water jets for. Never would have guessed that.


Water jets create commotion on the surface and break up the outline of the boat itself


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome! True grown man fishing there.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Check out this short video of tuna "Fishing from the Racks". They don't even use a gaff - just haul large tuna onto the boat with stout poles.






This used to be a common commercial fishing technique before the advent of spotter planes and LARGE purse seines.


----------

